# canon factory cleaning costs



## NWPhil (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone knows what is the average costs for a lens or camera body, clean and/or check service?
trying to determine if their CPL memberships are anything worth:
the gold member offers two free check and clean - body or lens - and costs $100 per year


----------



## kenjancef (Jan 20, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> Anyone knows what is the average costs for a lens or camera body, clean and/or check service?
> trying to determine if their CPL memberships are anything worth:
> the gold member offers two free check and clean - body or lens - and costs $100 per year



Last October I sent a 5D Classic to Canon for cleaning, total cost was $201.00. Not sure if that's the average, but made me join CPS Gold.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 20, 2012)

kenjancef said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows what is the average costs for a lens or camera body, clean and/or check service?
> ...



Holy crap, it makes me appreciate my CPS Gold membership with 2 "free" cleanings included with the $100 membership.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know when I joined Platinum for the first time and had five lenses and one body to be cleaned, it paid for itself, especially with free shipping both ways. I also got a neat little bag and really comfortable shoulder straps. Additionally, the loaner program is fantastic.


----------



## Raddy (Jan 20, 2012)

I just found this on the US-based CPS website:



> CPS has replaced its equipment-based requirements program with a points system to better accommodate professionals who own various types of Pro Canon equipment.



Does anyone know if those changes could be expected for CPS Europe as well? For now my equipment does not meet the minimum requirements yet. I would highly appreciate having a points based system, because that way my equipment would even qualify for the gold membership.


----------



## katwil (Jan 21, 2012)

My expense to clean the sensor on my 20D last February was $20 for the cleaning plus $30 each way for shipping. I've invested in a sensor cleaning kit since and found a local shop, in business since the film days, who can do what I can't handle for under $50. I'd prefer to pay the extra money when I need a cleaning and have my camera in my hands in 48 hours.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

You need 10 points for CPS Silver, 20 for CPS Gold, and 50 for CPS Platinum.

List of eligible equipment and their point values:

EOS-1Ds Mark III10EOS-1Ds MARK II5EOS-1Ds5EOS-1D Mark IV Body8EOS-1D Mark III6EOS 1D Mark II N4EOS-1D MARK II4EOS 7D Body5EOS 5D Mark II Body6EOS 5D3EOS 60D Body4EOS 50D (Body)3EOS 40D2EOS 30D2EOS 20Da2EOS 1V2XL H110XL H1S10XL H1A10XH A110XH G110XH A1S10XH G1S10XF10010XF10510XF30020XF30520EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro4EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM8EF 100mm f/2 USM4EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM8EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM4EF 135mm f/2L USM8EF 135mm f/2.8 with Softfocus4EF 14 2.8 L USM3EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM12EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye4EF 16-35 2.8L USM3EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM8EF 17-40 f/4L USM8EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM8EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM8EF 200mm f/2L IS USM16EF 20mm f/2.8 USM4EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM8EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM8EF 24mm f/2.86EF 24 1.4 L USM6EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM8EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM4EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM12EF 28mm f/1.8 USM4EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM12EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM16EF 300mm f/4L IS USM8EF 35mm f/1.4L USM8EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM16EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM16EF 400mm f/4 DO IS USM16EF 400mm f/5.6L USM8EF 500mm f/4L IS USM16EF 500mm f/4.L IS II USM16EF 50mm f/1.2L USM8EF 50mm f/1.4 USM4EF 600mm f/4L IS USM16EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM16EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM8EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM12EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM8EF 70-200mm f/4L USM4EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM8EF 70-300 4.5-5.6 DO IS USM8EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM8EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM4EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM16EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM8EF 85 1.2 L USM8EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM8EF 85mm f/1.8 USM4EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM8EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM8EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM8EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM4EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS4EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS4EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM4MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro Photo8TS-E 17mm f/4L12TS-E 24 3.5L8TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II8TS-E 45mm f/2.88TS-E 90mm f/2.88XL Wide-Angle 6x HD Video Lens3XL Manual Servo 16x HD Video Lens3XL 1.6x Extender2Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E2A II2Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E3A2Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E4A II2Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E5A2Wireless Controller LC-51FU-2000 Remote Color Viewfinder2FU-10002XL EF Lens Adapter2Speedlite 270EX1Speedlite 430EX2Speedlite 430EX II2Speedlite 580EX2Speedlite 580EX II2Compact Battery Pack CP-E41Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX2Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX2Extender EF 1.4X II2Extender EF 1.4x III2Extender EF 2X II2Extender EF 2x III2PIXMA PRO-15


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 21, 2012)

+1 Bvukich

You wouldn't happen to know if this applies worldwide, would you?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow - I have well over 50 points


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> +1 Bvukich
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know if this applies worldwide, would you?



That I'm not sure of


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Wow - I have well over 50 points



:'( I wish I did


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

bvukich said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > +1 Bvukich
> ...



Doesn't look like it... perhaps they will be changing it worldwide?

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/services.do


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

https://cps.canon-europe.com/Public/QualifyingProducts


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 21, 2012)

bvukich said:


> https://cps.canon-europe.com/Public/QualifyingProducts



Still Platinum in EU then


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 21, 2012)

Donate some of those extra points over then... 

Hmm.. Europe. Wonder if its applicable in Malaysia... *goes to check*
Edit:

http://www.canon.com.my/personal/web/support/professional_personal

Jesus



> 2. A professional photographer who earns 100% of his income from photography



Doesn't that rule out interest income?


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Donate some of those extra points over then...
> 
> Hmm.. Europe. Wonder if its applicable in Malaysia... *goes to check*
> Edit:
> ...



Wow, they're strict in Malaysia.

In the US all you need are serial numbers, and a credit card.


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 21, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> > 2. A professional photographer who earns 100% of his income from photography
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that rule out interest income?


Well spotted ;D. I assume plenty of pros also have other sidelines especially if their paid photography work is somewhat seasonal or they are involved in a family business as well for example.

As an amateur I'll never be eligible even though after a quick add up on that list I'd be at 43 points. Personally I can't see why it can't be something like "Canon Premium Service" and you spend the cash with Canon and you get the benefits. When I book an airline flight they don't ask me if it's business or pleasure to work out how many frequent flyer points I should get.


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 21, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > > 2. A professional photographer who earns 100% of his income from photography
> ...



There is also that matter of the "his" income, I'd imagine the few female photographers we have would be apalled by that. 

Wonder why the standards are so different across the board though...


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 21, 2012)

Under the scheme in Europe, I only qualify for Silver, because my second body (7D) only qualifies as Silver (yet the original 5D is Gold). Under the points system, I'd have 69 points and easily qualify for Platinum, even after selling a couple of lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> > 2. A professional photographer who earns 100% of his income from photography
> 
> 
> Doesn't that rule out interest income?



Not to mention ruling out half the population...  or am I being too PC?



PeterJ said:


> As an amateur I'll never be eligible even though after a quick add up on that list I'd be at 43 points. Personally I can't see why it can't be something like "Canon Premium Service" and you spend the cash with Canon and you get the benefits. When I book an airline flight they don't ask me if it's business or pleasure to work out how many frequent flyer points I should get.



Agreed. Could I stretch the definition? I have a fair bit of Canon gear (113 points, FWIW), and I do make images as part of my profession - does Canon _really_ need to know that I make them using a Bruker MRI and a bunch of Zeiss microscopes?


----------



## Meh (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice catch neuro... maybe in their native language they have a single word that refers to both genders and just didn't get the translation politically correct.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> does Canon _really_ need to know that I make them using a Bruker MRI and a bunch of Zeiss microscopes?



There's a thought . The NHS can't stretch to Zeiss, we have to make do with mostly old Nikon's, with a couple of ancient Wild's and an Olympus (LED - we splashed out last year) mixed in. I don't have much use for an MRI scanner though, although a Bruker MALDI-TOF would come in handy .


----------



## RonQ (Jan 21, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> Anyone knows what is the average costs for a lens or camera body, clean and/or check service?
> trying to determine if their CPL memberships are anything worth:
> the gold member offers two free check and clean - body or lens - and costs $100 per year


When I take my gear to canon's Irvine, Ca factory service center they charge $35.00 for a sensor clean (any body). When my 30D needed cleaning, canon charged me $60.00 and they also included a sensor clean with it. My buddy, took his 24-70 due to a fall and broke the mounting barrel, they charged him $180 to repair and clean the lens. The good thing I found is when joining CPS, you get your equipment back a lot faster than a normal consumer.


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 21, 2012)

I've walked into the Irvine site with my 5D classic to get the dreaded black spots taken care of and after a nice conversation with the receptionist, the 5D was returned sparkling clean with a sensor cleaning thrown in for free.

But typically if you drop it off for a sensor cleaning its $35.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Raddy said:


> I just found this on the US-based CPS website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the UK had the same benefits as the US. At the moment, membership in the UK gets priority repair turnaround times and a loan replacement if the turnaround time isn't met. That's it. And you need at least two pro / semi pro bodies and three L lenses to qualify (three bodies / four L lenses for Platinum).

I'd much prefer to pay $100 for the US level of service. The US points system is more flexible as well. I'd also have gold membership based on points but as I have just one qualifying body on the UK system, I qualify for nothing.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jan 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > As an amateur I'll never be eligible even though after a quick add up on that list I'd be at 43 points. Personally I can't see why it can't be something like "Canon Premium Service" and you spend the cash with Canon and you get the benefits. When I book an airline flight they don't ask me if it's business or pleasure to work out how many frequent flyer points I should get.
> ...


In my situation, I joined CPS (as a stills photography amateur) justified by an ownership of a video production company. 
Canon's specific wording reads


> A full-time self-employed individual or an employee of a professional imaging business who plays a direct role in the creation of moving or still images.


Under this definition, any employee who creates images, moving or still, for an imaging business, which can justifiably be broadened to involve medical imaging equipment, should be allowed. When filling out your profile on the website, it requires you to post your discipline, video or stills (both for me, as this company does both product and live and recorded shots). Also, it asks you your role in the business: freelance, owner, or staff. This, in my opinion, is significant because you do not necessarily need to take photos/videos if you are the owner; you just direct those who do. Additionally, staff can be loosely interpreted as well.

The next category, Neuro, is where things might get a little dicy for you. It asks both for your primary and secondary specialization; obviously, you could put N/A and be okay, but you could also correctly put down people/children as your specializations.

All being said, the place where, in my opinion, you have the best argument for being allowed CPS membership is the next category, your primary industry/media, to which you could put healthcare.

All being said, you definitely have both the skills, talent, and equipment to call yourself a member of CPS; go do it.

It also really helps if you have a video camera or two; before last week, when I bought the 100mm macro (worth 8 points) and the 85L, I wouldn't have qualified without my video gear. My video stuff, an XLH1S, an XHA1, and a bunch of small point value adapters/extendeers, gives me 24 points; before last week, I would've had 42 points, but with my video toys I had 66, enough for me to get my Platinum membership. Now, even with 82 points, I have breathing room, but the video stuff really helps. Either the gold or platinum memberships are fantastic, with the gifts, loaners, repair discounts, and free cleans paying for significantly more than your price of admission.


----------



## dswtan (Jan 21, 2012)

@bvukich
"In the US all you need are serial numbers, and a credit card."

Apparently at least no longer true. The site is a bit inconsistent as first here it says:

"Membership is available to individuals (self-employed or employed with a professional imaging company) who play a direct role in the creation of moving or still images on a full-time basis." [plus the equipment points]

Ref: http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/about_cps/silverMembership.shtml

And then when you go to sign up, the contract actually says:

"1. Membership is available only for those individuals, (a) that are self-employed or an employee of a professional imaging business, that, as a full-time profession, are directly involved in the creation of images;"

Ref: Canon Professional Services Program Terms and Conditions - Revised October 20, 2011 

The killer in the T&C would seem to be "as a full-time profession". It's ambiguous as to whether that applies to the "self-employed" as well as the "employee", but IANAL. :-\


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > > 2. A professional photographer who earns 100% of his income from photography
> ...


Said the same thing a few posts before yours. =P
[quote author=Meh]
Nice catch neuro... maybe in their native language they have a single word that refers to both genders and just didn't get the translation politically correct.
[/quote]


No, we don't.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Agreed. Could I stretch the definition? I have a fair bit of Canon gear (113 points, FWIW), and I do make images as part of my profession - does Canon _really_ need to know that I make them using a Bruker MRI and a bunch of Zeiss microscopes?



A lot of pro photographers use various kinds of gear, as long as they have the number of points worth of Canon gear, it doesn't matter if they also use Nikon, Hasselblad, etc. 

Just don't send your other gear to CPS for repair! ;D


----------

